# تنظيف الكمبيوتر من الملفات غير .............



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

* تنظيف الكمبيوتر من الملفات غير المستخدمة يؤدي إلى تسريع أدائه *

​ 


_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  تراكم الملفات غير المستخدمة في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر تؤدي إلى بطء في أدائه_


* ينصح عدد من الخبراء بضرورة تنظيف ذاكرة الكومبيوتر تفاديا لتراكم الملفات غير المستخدمة التي تبطئ أداءه وذلك بالاعتماد على الوظائف المدمجة في أنظمة التشغيل بدلا من الاستعانة بالبرامج المتخصصة التي قد تكون لها نتائج عكسية.*


​ يؤدي تراكم الملفات غير المستخدمة في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر إلى بطء في أدائه، ورغم أن هناك بعض البرامج المتخصصة في التخلص من هذه الملفات، إلا أنها يمكن أن تلحق ضررا بالكمبيوتر في بعض الأحيان. لذا قد يكون من الأفضل أن يقوم المستخدم بهذه المهمة بنفسه دون الاعتماد على مساعدة هذه البرامج. ويوضح بيتر كناك خبير التكنولوجيا في منظمة شتيفتونج فارنتست لاختبارات المستهلك الألماني أن "كثيرا من التطبيقات مبرمجة للبحث تلقائيا عن ملفات التحديث على الانترنت بمجرد تشغيل الكمبيوتر، وتؤدي هذه البرامج إلى بطء واضح في أداء الجهاز عند بداية تشغيله". ​ ​ أما ديرك كوخل من مجلة كمبيوتر بيلد التي تصدر في مدينة هامبورج الألمانية فقد أوضح إن الملفات الباقية من البرامج التي يتم إلغاؤها من الكمبيوتر تؤثر سلبا على أداء الجهاز. ويلاحظ أيضا أن كثيرا من البرامج تترك بعد مسحها ملفات تستخدم فقط بصورة مؤقتة أثناء التنزيل. ​ ​ *تخزين البيانات بشكل غير متواصل يبطء الكومبيوتر *​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الخبراء ينصحون بتنظيف ذاكرة الحاسوب بشكل دوري_ ومن بين أسباب بطء الكمبيوتر انقسام البيانات على أكثر من مكان على القرص الصلب، حيث إن الكمبيوتر يقوم في العادة بتخزين البيانات على أي مساحة خالية على القرص الصلب دون مراعاة الحفاظ على تواصلها. ويقول ياروسلاف سمسيك خبير الكمبيوتر في مركز حماية المستهلك في ولاية ساكسونيا السفلى ومقره في مدينة هانوفر بألمانيا: "لهذا السبب يستغرق الكمبيوتر وقتا أطول عند محاولة استرجاع البيانات المخزنة بشكل غير متواصل على القرص الصلب وهذا يؤثر بدوره على سرعة أداء الجهاز". ​ ​ وعلى ضوء ذلك، ينصح الخبراء المستخدم بضرورة "تنظيف" الكمبيوتر بشكل دوري، وهناك برامج مخصصة لهذه الغرض تستطيع على حد وصف الشركات التي تنتجها إعادة السرعة المطلوبة إلى الكمبيوتر "الأعرج" بعدة ضغطات على مفتاح الفارة. ​ ​ *"برامج التنظيف" ليست دائما الحل المناسب *​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  الاعتماد على الوظائف المدمجة في أنظمة التشغيل أفضل حل لتلافي مشكلة بطء أداء الكومبيوتر _ ولكن مجلة كمبيوتر بيلد رسمت صورة مختلفة لهذه النوعية من البرامج بعد اختبار تسعة برامج "تنظيف" تتراوح أسعارها ما بين 20 و50 يورو. وقال ديرك كوخل الذي يعمل في مجلة كمبيوتر بيلد "هذه البرامج لا تستحق الثمن المدفوع فيها"، لاسيما أن العديد من هذه البرامج أدت بعد تشغيلها على الكمبيوتر إلى إبطاء سرعته عند التشغيل بمقدار دقيقة واحدة بدلا من تسريع الأجهزة. ​ ​ مقابل ذلك ينصح كثير من الخبراء بالاعتماد على الوظائف المدمجة في أنظمة التشغيل مثل ويندوز "إكس بي" للتخلص من هذه الملفات الضارة بدلا من الاستعانة بالبرامج المتخصصة التي قد لا تكون على المستوى المطلوب. ولعل أفضل حل لتلافي مشكلة بطء أداء الكمبيوتر هو امتناع المستخدم عن تحميل أي برنامج يصادفه حتى لو كان لا يحتاجه أو يعتزم استخدامه كي لا يضطر في وقت لاحق إلى إلغائه نظرا لأن عملية الإلغاء ينتج عنها ملفات وعناصر معطلة لعمل الكمبيوتر. 




​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع مفيد يا كليمو
ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومات مهمه جميله

مرسي استاذ كليم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا كوكى لتواجدك هنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco

مرورك نور اخي

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا كليمو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا لمرورك اخي مينا

سلام المسيح


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا كليمو ليك
وللاضافة
ربنا يبارك حياااااتك
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يناير 2009)

kokoman

مرورك نور الصفحة كوكو

رنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل جدا ويستحق التثبيت
وربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك و مستنين المزيد 
وكل سنه وانتا طيب بمناسبه العام الجديد2009
وبمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb

شكراااا اخي لمروك الكريم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2009)

amad_almalk

شكرااااا لردك الاكثر من رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

